# Forum Technical Questions >  >  Grocery Store Hours

## ssdssi

What are the hours that Oasis grocery store is open on Sunday? Thank you for recommending it as a source for vanilla rum!

Also, is Le Repaire closed on Sunday now that it is low season?

We are looking forward to arriving mid May and are trying to get organized. I dont remember us ever arriving on a Sunday before!

----------


## KevinS

U Express in Lorient is usually open from 09:00 until 20:00 on Sundays.  Many of the other grocery stores have morning hours on Sunday, but the only other one that I think is open into the evening is Épicerie des Cayes in Anse des Cayes (08:00 - 20:00). 

Le Repaire is open on Sundays.  Theyre short-staffed like every other restaurant.  Some restaurants are closing for 2 days each week to give staff a break.  Le Repaire has remained open, and has staff taking time off on different days. In a pinch, you can buy a bottle of their Rhum Vanille to go, 35.

----------


## ssdssi

Thank you so much for this information!

----------


## shihadehs

March U closed Sundays.

----------

